# Clay balls, and flatbands !!!!



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Well I made a bunch O' clay balls, been a shooting them a lot outa my Dankungs, they work good, accurate to mebbe 15 yards, ran outa ammo for my A+, PS1 with the original bands,(my draw is 31") so shot bout couple hundred of the clay balls== AARRGGHhhh= that's a NO-NO->
DANG- my bands are starting to tear- got bad stretch marks on the bottom bands, and are looking bad, still shootable with some heavier ammo, but no more of the lightweight stuff for my A+, they come out fast, , and the noise they make, I believe is the bands slapping the fork as they go over, at least that's what they look like from the markings on them, with heavier ammo it shoots much quieter, at least this what I'm a thinking.
I did notice that on the Dankungs(same 31" draw) there is no indication of any wear or abnormal markings on the bands, seems like they will handle almost any size ammo without any adverse affects, cause I do shoot bout anything that will fit in the pouch=large or small,


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Tubes usually hold up better than flats


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Tubes usually have a longer life manly because tubes shoot slower. I have not found any band set up's that will out last Saunders flat bands out of a Saunders flat band slingshot though. I test a little for them once in a while and have gotten over 2000 shots from a set of there bands more than once. I think the reason is three fold; a no tie pouch, ramp style tips and bands that shoot at a moderate speed with 1/2 inch steel shot. I know that my Express band sets won't touch them in band life, even when shot from there slingshot. -- Tex


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Tubes usually have a longer life manly because tubes shoot slower. I have not found any band set up's that will out last Saunders flat bands out of a Saunders flat band slingshot though. I test a little for them once in a while and have gotten over 2000 shots from a set of there bands more than once. I think the reason is three fold; a no tie pouch, ramp style tips and bands that shoot at a moderate speed with 1/2 inch steel shot. I know that my Express band sets won't touch them in band life, even when shot from there slingshot. -- Tex


I have NEVER broken the rubber on the saunders bands. I have broken the pouches though. They are very rugged. But they are also like $8 a pop.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

> Tubes usually have a longer life manly because tubes shoot slower.


Which I think is good when you're shooting clay, because when you zip the clay balls out at high speeds they fly more erratically than I like.


----------

